

Does Windows defragment your SSD? (2014) - sfilipov
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheRealAndCompleteStoryDoesWindowsDefragmentYourSSD.aspx

======
mnw21cam
How can the author be a "former professor"? Academic misconduct?

~~~
greenyoda
Lots of professors leave academia to pursue other careers. It frequently
happens when they're denied tenure, which has nothing to do with misconduct
(there are a lot of junior faculty competing for a small number of tenure
slots). In a field like CS, professors can get much higher salaries working
outside of academia, so many are tempted to leave.

~~~
mnw21cam
Professor is a title for life. You don't lose the title just because you leave
academia.

